
North Korea not the only offender: 6 official photo fudgings - zoowar
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-Issues/2011/1229/North-Korea-not-the-only-offender-6-official-photo-fudgings/North-Korea-s-chronic-photoshopping
======
kls
There is a good photo book called The Commissar Vanishes, that covers the
topic of early Soviet era photo manipulation. It's a great book that covers
some of the history of photo manipulation in propaganda.

------
benologist
My favorite bit is where they don't even have the pics they're talking about
for 1/2 of them.

